# Brisket, 102 IT after 6 hours



## krs1 (Feb 21, 2016)

I woke up to put some mop sauce on the brisket and found the GFI outlet popped and the smoker was cold.  The internal temp on the brisket was 102 about 6 hours from start time.  Is it safe to continue smoking or should I count my losses now?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2016)

Did you put the temp probe in when you started or after 6 hours when you checked it?

If you didn't probe it in the beginning you should be OK.

If you did your taking a chance.

PM Chef Jimmy J, he should be able to give you the correct answer.

Al


----------



## four20 (Feb 21, 2016)

What size is the brisket? i wouldn't fret with beef if you were 6 hours in. Get you a temp probe with an alarm and make sure you have a dedicated power source for you electric smoker. By dedicated i mean only one outlet for that breaker. also make sure you are running a 20 amp gfci. Most are 15 amp.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2016)

That temp is in the PERFECT temperature zone for growing pathogens that can really make you sick or worse....


----------



## krs1 (Feb 21, 2016)

I've continued smoking while hoping for some input.  The brisket was 8.5lbs when put on the grill.  A probe was inserted at the start and read 40 degrees.  The IT of 102 was at the 6 hour mark when I woke up this morning.  No clue when the breaker tripped.  I've definitely learned to have a dedicated breaker for the Traeger.  

I've spoken to two buddies; one said not to worry about the beef as some people leave meat out all day before grilling...the other said he'd give it a go because the meat is expensive and he'd deal with a little diarrhea...haha.  

The IT is currently 184, getting close to crunch time and I still don't know if it's safe to eat this thing.


----------



## four20 (Feb 21, 2016)

It seems like it couldn't have been off long. what was the smoker temp you were running? Dave makes a good point, it can be dangerous. It seems were are trying to determine the time of failure.


----------



## krs1 (Feb 21, 2016)

The grill was on the "Smoke" setting which I believe Traeger says is about 165...I've seen the internsl grill temp as high as 185 on this setting.  The plan was to turn up to 225 at the 6 hour mark...which I did anyway.


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 21, 2016)

Some may say I'm crazy but if it smells ok and tastes ok I'd eat it and serve it to family and friends. I'd tell them what happened and let them decide if they're having brisket or hot dogs.
But that's just me


----------



## four20 (Feb 21, 2016)

I dont think it was off long. You had a 60 degree rise in 6 hours at 185 f. So I am going with safe. Now onto the root cause........ Why did the gfci trip?


----------



## krs1 (Feb 21, 2016)

The gfci tripped because I have a dehumidifier and freezer that run on the same breaker and I forgot to unplug the dehumidifier.  A dedicated breaker is in order.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 21, 2016)

Any Bacteria was killed when the brisket was in the smoker more than a few minutes and did not magically return when the power went off. It could sit in the temp danger zone several hours without worry. The hot surface, much more than 102° for several hours, killed any bacteria and even if for some reason bacteria made it's way on to the meat once the smoker went off, the surface is not conducive to bacterial growth from the salt in the rub and the dehydration of the meat surface.  Don't worry about the probe...JJ

Updated with more detail for future readers.


----------



## krs1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you Al, Dave, Four20, 1967RobG and Chef JimmyJ for your input!  We went ahead and ate the brisket, it tasted pretty darn good. Hopefully we will feel the same way tomorrow.  The next one will taste a whole lot better without the concern hanging over us.


----------

